# Sony Ericsson K610 blinking status light



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Sony Ericsson K610i, and I work on a small desk, so I have to put my phone really close to my workspace. Lately, I've noticed the green status light blinking over and over again. I know it means it's got a signal, but I'm really sick and tired of it. It's really torturous to see the thing blink late at night every night. Can somebody suggest a way to disable it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Paint it with black paint? Cover the phone with a small box? Don't look in that direction?


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Why the hell would I wanna paint my phone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it doesn't make much sense complaining about a normal function of the phone, so I figured that painting the LED black would be the solution. 

Seriously, why are you getting your knickers in a knot over this?  If the light annoys you, cover the phone up, or turn it off for the night.


----------

